# NSW: Fishing guide to Brisbane Waters ?



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Read this on another fishing website (not kayakking) and thought it was interesting enough to pass on

Fishin in Central Coast Brisbane Waters
Narara and Erina Creeks:
Mullet, flatties, bream. Crabs of course. You may be lucky and pick up the odd tailor, salmon or Jewie. The Jewies used to be pretty plentiful as they would head up the creeks as part of their breeding cycle. OK fishing at the rail bridge, but you have to wait.. Fresh mullet or bonito strips seem to work best. I fish there outa my kayak.

Waters between the top of BW and where the Oyster leases start:
There are a couple of spots we found which hold fish.. Along the train tracks flick SPs for bream along the rock wall, try and drift along it. You can see where the weed bed starts, depending on the tide either start at the end of the weedbeds up to the rail bridge. There is a lttile deep section in the main bay, sorta head from Iguana Joes towards Sailing Club(I think, on the opposite shore) go about 3/4s of the way and its around tehre, holds small jewies and big bream.

Sandflats around Saratoga (north of Paddys Channel):
whiting! Lotsa fun on light gear with hawkesbury prawn segments on long shank hooks with 2 red beads or red tube, about a metre of fluro leader and a small sinker. Drift over the weed and sandflats, dropping the bait down into the sand and pulling up when you hit the weed edge. Good fun out of a kayak.

Oyster leases:
Best fished at high tide out of a kayak with unweighted SPs for Bream. Or anchor up close, and fish next to or between the leases with bait.

St Huberts Island, Lintern Channel and broadwater:
I've fished around the Island, whiting, bream, flatties, flounder in most areas. Lintern Channel I've fished out of the kayak with SPs and funnily enough picked up a couple of EPs and bream under the boats. I've only even fished the broadwater once, we picked up bream and flounder. Under the bridge to the Island we have always picked up small tailor, the kids love it as they give a really good fight on light gear. We did pick up a 38cm tailor so they are there.

Paddys Channel:
I reckon Paddys Channel is over rated. I've picked up flatties through there and a few legal bream, but you have to put up with all the lil pinkies and there is much better spots to fish. But that's my opinion.

Woy Woy Bay:
Little bream and flatties, beautiful area to fish though.

Rip Bridge:
Pick your spot. BE CAREFUL!! You have to remember there is a lot of water going through this relatively small channel and there is a lot fo current, swell and tidal movement. We tend to fish on the Daleys Point side about 200m downstrem from the bridge on an outgoing tide. Just be careful if you anchor up. Jewies! You have to have fresh bait, tailor strips and squid on a paternoster rig, make sure you have a stinger hook! You will also get tailor, flatties and big bream. If you head over to where the boats are moored, still on the Daileys Point side, you can get some good whiting, just have to put up with the pinkies.

From Rip Bridge to Half Tide Rocks:
Flattie HEAVEN!! Love fishing this section of water, I normally have a bait out, occy hook, 2 red beads, fluro leader of about 1.5mtrs and an oversize sinker. I've been using the snapper flasher rigs, seem to work well, although I have had much better success in the deeper water in the Hawkesbury with the flasher rig. I find as you drift along the sinker puffs up the sand which seems to get the flatties attention and they will hit the bait. I also have an SP, lifting it sharply as you drift. Try a few different drifts. It's hard to get the same drift each time, if you are heading along the shore at Ettalong Beach on an outgoing tide, there are some good "gullys" off the sandbar, if you're lucky you can see the flattie take the bait. TOP FUN!

Half Tide Rocks ettalong/umina side:
Jewies.. Same as above, fresh bait. Get some tailor and salmon cruising thru, you can see where the water is deaper and all choppy, try and fish along there.


Not my writings so all care but no responsibility  

kp


----------



## CaptainDan (Apr 20, 2010)

great post. You cann also look for good flatties in Caroline Bay and the Broadwater. Same technique as discussed drifting acroos the bay.


----------



## Gerardy (Jan 28, 2009)

great post kp
pretty accurate too
any idea where i could chase some squid... ?


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool post ole man ,
There is another couple of spots ,starting ,..... zzzzzz computer playing up ....... I .... will ....et bac to yiou..................................
c..o...a....tsey1


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

COATSEY1 said:


> Cool post ole man ,
> There is another couple of spots ,starting ,..... zzzzzz computer playing up ....... I .... will ....et bac to yiou..................................
> c..o...a....tsey1


m..ine ............. too.............


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

Gerardy said:


> great post kp
> pretty accurate too
> any idea where i could chase some squid... ?


I have often unintentionally caught squid in the daytime around the Woy Woy rail bridge and about 200 metres either side of it. Decent size ones too.They love to grab my live poddies and chew on the back of their heads.
I'd be guessing with a squid jig at night time it would be possible to catch heaps in this location?


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Gerardy said:


> any idea where i could chase some squid... ?


 Hi gerardy, Woy woy T wharf & the ferry wharf at ettalong hold good squid of a night. Ronnie


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Love this stuff its like the fishing writers, you could write flaties, bream, whiting and the odd jewie spot for every esturary along the coast and it would be true. I haven't found a spot on BW that doesnt produce all three at one time or another.

The only bit he got really right is paddy's is overrated :lol: :lol: :lol: of and be careful at the rip

He forgot the Massive Bull sharks that bumpo your kayaks and tip you into the water nearly every time we go out :twisted: and you cant make stuff like that up can you


----------



## Gerardy (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers Guys


> He forgot the Massive Bull sharks that bumpo your kayaks and tip you into the water nearly every time we go out


they are getting bad :lol: 
and a taste for plastic ..... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

